# Could I have scared my little hedgie to death!?!? Help!



## Mckenna&Mo (Mar 23, 2014)

I just brought him home, so I openly handled him in a tshirt for a few seconds.. I want him to get used to my cage, and he was hissing when my hand was near him so I figured he isn't ready.

I had just turned out the lights to go to bed when this air compressor went off!! (for the nail gun, they were putting in trimming earlier today-hedge was not present for this). It was extremely loud and scared the crap out of me, and was on for like 20 second before I could get of off... 

I don't want to open his cage and shine a light in and potentially scare him more, but I am very worried I could have scared my little hedgie to death! My dad had a rabbit and a cat jumped on the cage, the rabbit was fine but died the next day from a heart attack because of it.. That won't happen to my hedgie will it?? I am so worried because he is in a very new environment and is stressed already. (Although he is an explorer).

Should I check on him or let him be? I can't really console him because he still doesn't really know me...

Thanks 

McKenna and Mo


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awww it's ok! Things happen! That's tough because you and your hog aren't quite familiar with each other yet. My gut reaction is that you were probably more scared than the hog. If you want to check on him you can but the process of initialing bonding with a hog can take a while so it would be tough if he's not yet going to recognize your scent anyways. Perhaps just give him the night to sleep peacefully and start adjusting to his new home. Hoping for the best for you guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

